# Fred Bear Takedown Recurve Question



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

I am helping my cousin liquidate some items from her husbands estate,and came across a Fred Bear Takedown Recurve.It apears to be a magnesium riser,and glass limbs.
The upper limb says Fascor,lower limb has logo and pattent info .
Limb pockets are cam lock type of a system with spring loaded latches to hold them locked.
Bow is in good condition,with a few scratches,but no major damage.
No string on it so I can't tell the strung length.
I've seen what looks to be a similar bow on other posts for $300 + and want to find out if this one is in the same catagory!


----------



## stiknstring (Aug 27, 2008)

It may be worth some money if the sight bracket and adjustable arrow plate are there. If the limb latches are tight that is a bonus. IF the sights and plate arent there it probably isnt worth much. I bought one at Goodwill last summer and use it for my fishing bow...I payed 19.99 for it but it was missing those two key components BUT it did have the original Bear zip up take down case with it as well. Hope you get a good deal for it...i am pretty sure I did


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

Condition and poundage have a lot to do with value on a mag handle Take Down.......pop open the latches and the poundage and serial # should be written on the limb underneath it. The serial # should tell you which riser it is (A, B or C) and the poundage/amo length with each riser and that set of limbs should also be listed.
A hunting weight mag riser Take Down will fetch between $150 and $250 all day long on E-bay, depending on condition. Just the limbs themselves will go $100- $150.

Stiknstring if you snatched up a Take down for $19.99 you got quite the deal.

Now, they did make a cheaper model take down that had glass limbs (Patriot I think it was called)......but from your description I believe you have the actual Take Down (glass covered laminated wood limbs).


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks RCL
I do have one of those inexpensive models as well as this one.It was called a 76er when I bought it years ago ( 1976 actually).

This one I have has a plastic plate where the plunger button and rest mount,held on by 4 small philips head screws,and a hair type rest w/plunger button.
With the limbs mounted,but unstrung it is 55" grove to grove.I have no string for it.
Serial # on limbs is 3-14187(both limbs match)
Also on the limb,under the hold down flap is A-60"-50# ,B-64"-48# , C-69"-43#Upper limb is marked " Fred Bear Take-down with Fascor"and has a caliper/micrometer pictured.
Lower limb has the Bear Logo (Grayling Michigan)and patent #s as well as Canada 1970 imprinted on it.
Tip reinforcements are pinkish .Limbs are glass faced wood.
Riser is light brown metal with a black plastic grip marked 1R.
Under the limb on the upper end is" A 8851 "


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

You have an "A" riser (the shortest), 60" AMO and 50# @ 28"......a very desirable bow (mine is a B, 62", 48#). Actual string length should be 56".
They should have no trouble getting a decent price for it.......if I were you I would make them an offer....:wink:
Bear still makes the Take Down, with a wood riser.....new 3 Rivers gets almost $1400 for them.



mjgonehunting said:


> Thanks RCL
> I do have one of those inexpensive models as well as this one.It was called a 76er when I bought it years ago ( 1976 actually).
> 
> This one I have has a plastic plate where the plunger button and rest mount,held on by 4 small philips head screws,and a hair type rest w/plunger button.
> ...


----------



## stiknstring (Aug 27, 2008)

Well I knew Ihad a find...even without that side plate. I always thought that was what made it worth so much. I stripped off that funky bronze colored armor finish on the riser and gave it a flat gray paint job and then some camo colors much like the PSEs of old. Like I said I taped up a fishing reel after i used it for one bow season three years back. It works good for that and I tend to hold onto things. Mine is a B riser I believe...Cool for you, cool for me. I should post pics and see what people would offer me on this jewel....but then what would I do when the carp start spawning?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

post up some pics


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

I'll try to get some pics up tommorrow!

Thanks for all of your help.

My cousin will be happy to hear that it's worth something.

I'll probably offer it for sale here .


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

Here are a few pics of the bow.


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

If anyone can tell me where to start as an asking price,I'll list it in the classified section.

As stated earlier,I'm selling stuff from my cousins husbands estate,to make her a little extra cash.I recieve NOTHING from this for myself.

Not looking to overcharge anyone,but want a fair price for both ends!


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

Does anyone think $300.00 plus shipping sounds fair?
I can take better pics if needed.


----------



## VA Bowbender (Jun 3, 2007)

mjgonehunting said:


> Does anyone think $300.00 plus shipping sounds fair?
> I can take better pics if needed.


That's a fair price for selling it on ebay.


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks
I'll list it in the AT classifieds for a few weeks first,and if it doesn't sell I'll list it on Ebay.
I'ld like to give the people here a shot at it first!


----------



## VA Bowbender (Jun 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

Bow is listed in the classified section!


----------



## stiknstring (Aug 27, 2008)

Yup thats exactly the one I have...even the same color before I stripped the finish off it. I camoed up the limbs as well. Its a great shooting bow and claimed a half dozen rabbits before I turned it into my fishing bow. Anyone who purchases it would be pleased as punch with how well it shoots. 300 is more than I would spend on it but I am sure someone will take it.


----------

